
'You' Don't Exist - thallukrish
https://medium.com/@thallukrish/you-don-t-exist-8d97ffb34dc8
======
tux1968
'You' do exist. Your imperfect perception and cognition does not erase your
existence.

~~~
thallukrish
that's an illusion we carry about us and about others.

